# Weed(?) with 3 lobe leaves



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone got an idea?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Looks like Giant Ragweed.....


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to agree with cabin fever, giant rag weed.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes,giant rag weed also known as horse weed.

Wade


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Another vote for giant ragweed.


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

Or iron weed


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not ironweed unless your ironweed is not Vernonia gigantea. It has long single leaves.


----------

